# Next Night Out



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, This month's Night Out:

Friday, August 8th 2008
From 8pm 

Left Bank Restaurant
Souk Al Bahar 
Burj Dubai
(You can easily enter the building from parking Level2, straight and then left)

Dress Code: Smart Casual, Boys may avoid Tie and flip flops or Sandals 
It’s Drink/Dinner (follow your desire line)


Please drop me a note if you join. However, since a table is reserved I will do a roll call on Thursday to make sure how many people will join.

Drop me a private message if you have problem finding the place.
Hope to see the old and new faces soon.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have made this a sticky so it stays on this page.

I will be away so won't make it so hope you all have fun. 




Sgilli - can you unstick on 9th? Thanks x

-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba,

I actually didnt know how to make it sticky....



Elphaba said:


> I have made this a sticky so it stays on this page.
> 
> I will be away so won't make it so hope you all have fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That's because only Mods can /unstick threads. 

-


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

to be honest,it sounds interesting


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

am new face and love to know more about it. can u send me a private message to know more about it. thnx.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

first welcome to the forum...we are a group of expats that have started to meet each other at least once in a month...and so far it has been going well...some of us attend in every night out and some cant due to their personal issues....

i suggest you to come this time and you will like it...and dont worry that you are new cause there are others like you...you can also come with your friends....

so hope to see you there....
i cant send you private message ,seems you are not still having access to private message...you need to send a certain number of posts to get access to private message....


cheers,





dubai_friend_seeker said:


> am new face and love to know more about it. can u send me a private message to know more about it. thnx.


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the sweet invitation. well will love to be there. but how will i recognise d group. any email or contacts. well i m surprised that u said u cant send me private msgs. i already received a msg from one of the member in this forum. wonder how...????


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

hey mate. thanks so much for the invite but i'm taking a break from the social scene for a while, i need some time out
happy bday and hope you have a good one xo


----------



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

This sounds like a great way to meet some new faces. I will be moving to Dubai on 5th September so will hopefully be able to make the next night out. 

Good on ya for going to the trouble of sorting it out.

Cheers! 



shinny_girl said:


> first welcome to the forum...we are a group of expats that have started to meet each other at least once in a month...and so far it has been going well...some of us attend in every night out and some cant due to their personal issues....
> 
> i suggest you to come this time and you will like it...and dont worry that you are new cause there are others like you...you can also come with your friends....
> 
> ...


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> Well, This month's Night Out:
> 
> Friday, August 8th 2008
> From 8pm
> ...


Oh man, I'm not in Dubai till next week  I'm fairly new to the area even though my husband moved there almost a yr ago, I've only spent 3 months there and flying back next week so desperate to make friends! Please please organise one for next month! Hope you all have an awesome time!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Dont worry...
there would another one next month....you can be the organizer




teinesamoa said:


> Oh man, I'm not in Dubai till next week  I'm fairly new to the area even though my husband moved there almost a yr ago, I've only spent 3 months there and flying back next week so desperate to make friends! Please please organise one for next month! Hope you all have an awesome time!


----------



## St3v3n_NZ (Jul 27, 2008)

Wilfie said:


> Hi,
> 
> This sounds like a great way to meet some new faces. I will be moving to Dubai on 5th September so will hopefully be able to make the next night out.
> 
> ...


I Agree...I move over in October..Hope to meet new people!..


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> Dont worry...
> there would another one next month....you can be the organizer




I'd love to organise one in a FEW MONTHS lol once I get to know everyone!!

thanks though lol


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll be there with friends in tow


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll be there may have some friends in tow also - will let you know for the roll-call


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

oh man, I should be there... hopefully I ain't on my 8th pint by 10pm HAHA


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a doubtful.

Family is here now and I don't know anyone for a baby sitter


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, guys, but I'm in Europe now; hope you all have a great evening!


----------



## sweetyindubai (Aug 5, 2008)

I get shy in big groups........... if any1 wants to meet 4 a drink or sumthing let me know so i cn get courage to take on the dubai forum


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey no worries about being shy. The perfect recipe for that is you come early, throw down a pint or four to loosen up and BAM you are on instant overdrive


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Will see you there.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

No worries...we'll fix it....just give it a try....



sweetyindubai said:


> I get shy in big groups........... if any1 wants to meet 4 a drink or sumthing let me know so i cn get courage to take on the dubai forum


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I may join along with a fellow newbie expat if that's ok?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

absolutely....you all are welcome...



JunFan said:


> I may join along with a fellow newbie expat if that's ok?


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello birthday girl! Just letting you know there will be six of us for the roll call


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent....See you guys



BLM said:


> Hello birthday girl! Just letting you know there will be six of us for the roll call


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

Mom's flying in tonight so won't be able to make it, but Many Happy returns of the day! Hope you all have a blast!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Every One thanks for coming... I enjoyed my time though couldnt talk to all of you due to the tables' arrangement type!!! hope to see you in next event


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it was a good night.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, Yeah, cheers for a good night. I got there late and was a bit drunk already so only ended up talking to a couple of you. Will be on the next one though & make sure I get to meet the whole crowd!

p.s. Shiny Girl, I'm sure I owe you some cash for the couple of mojitos I ordered at your table! Make sure I pay you back at the next night out!!


----------

